# Bersa .380 Thunder



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

im looking for a gun for my girlfirend shes has held and dry fired a bersa .380 and likes it alot would this be a good gun for a smaller statured woman, shes 5'2" she really likes it and was wondering if it would be a good gun, as fars as problems go what kinds of them have you guys had.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If she picked it out and likes it, it would be the perfect gun for her. I know we don't like to admit it but the weaker sex can think for themselfs. I have never shot one but the people I know who have them like them real well. Good shooting.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife loves her Bersa. And now her best freind (other than me) has one, too.

She's only had it a few months, but has had no problems with it.

Check out http://bersatalk.com/forums/default.aspx

WM


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My wife also likes her T380 as well, and she is about 5'2" as well. She picked it out from a very large group of autos, mostly because of how well it fits her hand. It was purchased for her to get used to an auto large enough to pass the shooting portion of the CCL course. It has performed quite well since we've had it, and in fact I've been quite impressed at how good it is for the money spent. You will not find a better pistol for ~$230.

After several failures to feed the last round during the first box, it has since run 100% for me. My wife does get an occasional feed failure, and I really think it is due to limp-wristing. I'm not worried, as neither of us will use it as a CCW.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Fabius (Jun 10, 2007)

My wife loves her Bersa T380, as do my daughters who have shot it. I got it for her because she has had some right shoulder problems and is recoil sensitive. She has had no problems handling the weapon and shooting it accurately. It has been very reliable, with only one FTF of the last round in a magazine that my youngest daughter was shooting. She clearly limpwristed the pistol on that shot. I corrected her grip and she had no further problems. The gun has never malfuntioned with my wife or I shooting it and we have put approximately 1000 rounds through it, mostly FMJ with a mix of Speer Gold Dot JHP and Remington JHP to test functioning with hollow points.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

My wife and my daughter are 5'0".
My lwife oves the Bersa 380. Hell. She stole mine.
My daughter shoots a 1911. Has since she's 14. She won't go near the Bersa. Tells me the recoil is too harsh.
Go figure.

All women are different

AFS


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*I have had my Bersa Thunder 380 for almost two weeks now and have added the wraparound grips and purchased me an extra magazine. Have yet to fire the little critter though......gotta do it soon, it's hurting me not to!*


----------

